# Good injection recipe for turkey?



## firecapt

Does anybody have a good/great recipe for a turkey injection. I have a turkey that has nothing injected or brined into it.  I want to do something to enhance the flavor, and moisture during cooking.  I don't want to brine (for a few reasons).   I was thinking of injecting apple juice +butter+salt+ spices.  I haven't figured out what spices to use.

Any ideas???


----------



## SmokinAl

We use butter & chicken broth.


----------



## kydave

I will be injecting clarified butter and cayenne pepper this time - though now I'm thinking about adding some turkey stock to the mix. (Thanks Al.)


----------



## jetsknicks1

If I brine and than inject with some applewood smoke, will that work out?


----------



## bbq-boy

Try this: Beer injection sauce
Ingredients: 1/4 C. apple juice or apple cider
1-2 stick Butter
1/2 C. good quality honey
1 C. medium bodied ale
2 tsp. poultry seasoning
1 tsp. Cajun seasoning
2 tsp. garlic juice
1 1/2  tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. white pepper
1/2 tsp. Salt

Instructions:

1. In a small blender, combine the apple juice, garlic juice, and Cajun seasoning.
Blend until fine and well mixed.
2. In a small saucepan, warm the apple juice mixture with the honey until the two are well
integrated. Add the beer, salt, and pepper.
3. Inject this into the turkey while it's still warm or it will become too thick!


----------



## rbranstner

I think you are missing out on not brining it but if you don't want to I would to with Al and use butter and chicken broth and any other seasonings that you may want in there.


----------



## sprky

rbranstner said:


> I think you are missing out on not brining it but if you don't want to I would to with Al and use butter and chicken broth and any other seasonings that you may want in there.
> 
> I agree, I will never smoke a turkey unbrined again, there is a diference of night and day.




Here is the injection I use after brining.

*Poultry Injection*

1 Package Zesty Italian Dressing mix

1/4 tsp Ground Cloves

1 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)

1 1/2 tsp Garlic Powder
1 1/2 tsp Celery Seed

1 1/2 tsp Pickling spice

1 Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar
4 Tbsp melted non salted Butter
2 C Apple Cider          

Place every thing but the butter and cider in a spice grinder and grind fine. Heat cider, add ground spices, and melted butter


----------



## viper1

A simple butter and garlic is good. But I too prefer a brine and cure.


----------



## fatterson

What are your reasons for not brining? I swear by brine. I brined a pork loin the other day and was amazed at how it turned out. Just curious is all.


----------



## smokey charlie

i use cajun injector garlic and butter plus i heat it up in a small pan and add in about a half a cup of honey and melt it in let it cool a bit then shoot it up then on to the smoker


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have only tried injecting once and that was a disaster...I melted a Stk of Butter with my Rub and a Cup of Chix Broth...I stuck the needle, maybe a 1/32 hole, Diagonal end, in the the Cold Turkey and as soon as the Butter hit the needle it Solidified and stopped dead!....So how are you guys injecting Garlic Butter or Butter and Broth?... Thanks...JJ


----------



## dewetha

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have only tried injecting once and that was a disaster...I melted a Stk of Butter with my Rub and a Cup of Chix Broth...I stuck the needle, maybe a 1/32 hole, Diagonal end, in the the Cold Turkey and as soon as the Butter hit the needle it Solidified and stopped dead!....So how are you guys injecting Garlic Butter or Butter and Broth?... Thanks...JJ




just bumping this because I would like to know the answer as well. I will be doing my first injection on a turkey breast soon and looking for a honey type injection. looking at some injections on here and a lot say butter


----------



## billdawg

I have been using the Tony Chachere's Creole Butter injectable marinade as a base when I want to use butter in my injection. I don't like it by itself, but it is easy to add your own spices (including broth)  to enhance the flavor. I have had some very good results with it.
[h3] [/h3]


----------



## viper1

Just my opinion but why in the world would you brine the inject? When you brine thru osmosis it sucks the brine and spices into the turkey. When you inject your just trying to do the same thing but not as effective. I use to inject a few till I tried bring and now never do. I also just brine over night mostly so it's not like it takes much work. You really dont even need a refrigerator with a cooler and some ice. Just asking because I am curious.


----------



## bmudd14474

I never inject I just brine.


----------



## billdawg

I always brine, but sometimes I inject as well. It just adds more flavor.


----------



## smokin vegas

I use half ginger ale and half cranberry juice, 1 cup of brown sugar, 2 tablespoon of poultry seasoning, 1 tablespoon each garlic and 1 of onion powder and 1/8 to 1/4 cup of salt.   Tastes like thanksgiving in each bite.  Everybody has their own recipe each good.  Sometimes I do inject the brine into the breast of the turkey to get it next to the bone.  Make sure you fill the cavitity of the bird with the mixutre.


----------



## smokin vegas

We have really good luck ejecting turkey with lemon juice or apple juice and EVOO.  We even did that before we got our smoker.


----------



## trayhart

How much ginger ale and how much cranberry juice.  Also, what size turkey is this recipe for?  Finally, you are a turkey smoker, have you ever deep fried your turkey?


----------



## pauldavid

I use chicken broth, apple butter, melted butter along with garlic powder and onion powder. Heat it up a little and mix well. Then inject throughout the turkey. Works for me.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Trayhart said:


> How much ginger ale and how much cranberry juice.  Also, what size turkey is this recipe for?  Finally, you are a turkey smoker, have you ever deep fried your turkey?


Smokin Vegas has not been around in awhile. Judging from the amount of Salt in the recipe, I would venture a guess that she is using a Liter of each. I would start with the 1/8C Kosher Salt or 1T Table Salt and go from there. This will be enough injection for 2 birds of any size. Cut it in half if you are only doing one turkey. Inject in multiple places and let the bird rest in the Refer overnight for the flavors to soak into the meat. There will be no issue Smoking but I fear that much Sugar leaching out in a Deep Fryer may burn and get bitter...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I don't inject either... many reasons  , and I like a clean looking slice , when plated...no streaks or over seasoned spots of "_injection_" juice.....replace the "Plastic" thermo. thingy with the Probe , and no leaks either.


----------



## strminthedesert

There are some good recipes online.  I liked the idea I saw the beer.  I keep it simple: butter and Tony Chachere's (Louisiana cajun all spice). You may want to cut the butter with something depending on your taste.


----------



## mneeley490

I tried the recipe supplied by BBQ-Boy near the begining of this thread, on a turkey a couple weeks ago. It came out very good. You could tell there was some kind of flavor there, but no one ingredient overshadowed anything else, or the taste of the meat.


----------



## fwismoker

oldschoolbbq said:


> I don't inject either... many reasons  , and I like a clean looking slice , when plated...no streaks or over seasoned spots of "_injection_" juice.....replace the "Plastic" thermo. thingy with the Probe , and no leaks either.


Does anyone have this problem with streaks or over seasoned spots because this is the first i've heard of it?


----------



## eman

If you use a commercial injection ,you may get brown streaks in your slices. That's the slices i want!


----------



## mneeley490

The recipe I used did not make dark streaks.


----------



## ferd66

1 cup Chicken broth

1 stick butter

1 Tbsp of Red Hot sauce

1 tsp of garlic

1 tsp of cajun seasoning


----------



## magslam

I just use one yesterday for my first time injecting, I always do brine and wanted to change. I used the following:

1/2 cup  olive oil

1/2 cup of beer

1 tbs Tiger sauce

1/2 shot of Chivas Regal 12 years

a pinch of kosher salt under the breast skin

to the fridge uncovered overnight

End up with a juicy tasty breast, not dry, not mushy; the skin was crispy. The turkey was a little over 12 lbs butterball Premium (I always brine the Fresh one). I did get the recipe from bbqpitboys.com.


----------



## edward36

Guys,

My 5 cents here... I injected a turkey breast with pineapple juice diluted 50-50 with water, and also a mixture of 25% pineapple juice, 25% kiwi juice and 50% water. Terrific results combined with smoke. I would not go for any fat containing injections - that means, no butter, no oil. I want purely the flavour, not the fat in that slice.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## music1

Firecapt said:


> Does anybody have a good/great recipe for a turkey injection. I have a turkey that has nothing injected or brined into it.  I want to do something to enhance the flavor, and moisture during cooking.  I don't want to brine (for a few reasons).   I was thinking of injecting apple juice +butter+salt+ spices.  I haven't figured out what spices to use.
> 
> Any ideas???






SmokinAl said:


> We use butter & chicken broth.





Firecapt said:


> Does anybody have a good/great recipe for a turkey injection. I have a turkey that has nothing injected or brined into it.  I want to do something to enhance the flavor, and moisture during cooking.  I don't want to brine (for a few reasons).   I was thinking of injecting apple juice +butter+salt+ spices.  I haven't figured out what spices to use.
> 
> Any ideas???
> [/quote


----------



## bigsmoketexas

So im looking to get around a 10-12 lb bird and use this brine

1 ½ Gal Water
½ C Salt - Kosher
½ C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Cajun Spice
2 tsp Celery Seed

As well as inject halfway thru the smoke, considering the brine, would a simple broth/butter brine be good enough? And should i wrap in a chesscloth or not? 

Tips on temp and crispy skin?


Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj

If you Brine start 2 days out. You can go over night then give a good 24 hours in the refer uncovered for the skin to dry. For a one step crisp skin smoke at 325 if your smoker won't get that high, then smoke at 225 until the IT reaches 150 and then move to a 425 oven or indirect heated grill to crisp the skin and finish the cook to 165. Butter and a low salt broth is fine to inject and cheese cloth is up to you but with brine and injection, it is not going to make a difference...JJ


----------



## jakester

viper1 said:


> A simple butter and garlic is good. But I too prefer a brine and cure.


Does anyone have a basic butter and garlic recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl

jakester said:


> Does anyone have a basic butter and garlic recipe?


Melt a stick of butter in 1 can of chicken broth & add about 1/4 cup of garlic powder.

Heat it to a boil, then let it cool down to room temp & inject.

The only thing I don't like about doing it this way is you have to be real careful when you inject.

If you pump too much in one place when the turkey is cooked & cools down a little there will be coagulated butter & garlic in chunks.

I prefer to use Tony C's Creole butter, or any of his injectable marinades.

I just used the roasted garlic one in a turkey & it was very good.

Al


----------



## jakester

I have not tried Tony C's injections but willing to try it. Problem might trying to find it locally.


----------



## jakester

By the way Al thank you for the recipe! Points to ya!


----------



## jakester

SmokinAl said:


> Melt a stick of butter in 1 can of chicken broth & add about 1/4 cup of garlic powder.
> 
> Heat it to a boil, then let it cool down to room temp & inject.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about doing it this way is you have to be real careful when you inject.
> 
> If you pump too much in one place when the turkey is cooked & cools down a little there will be coagulated butter & garlic in chunks.
> 
> I prefer to use Tony C's Creole butter, or any of his injectable marinades.
> 
> I just used the roasted garlic one in a turkey & it was very good.
> 
> Al


Just wanted to confirm, heat it to a boil? or melt butter over low heat?


----------



## SmokinAl

jakester said:


> Just wanted to confirm, heat it to a boil? or melt butter over low heat?


Put all the ingredients in a pan & bring to a boil.

The butter will melt before the broth starts to boil.

Walmart has tons of Tony C's marinades this time of year.

They come with a disposable injector.

They usually have a big display of them next to the frozen turkeys.

Al


----------



## zwiller

+1 Try the Tony C's.  It's pretty good and easy on the wallet too.  While the injector is technically disposable, I've managed to keep it awhile.


----------



## jakester

I went to Walmart this weekend and a few other stores around here and not a single store carries Tony C's marinades :-(


----------



## sue yopek

Sounds like your butter/broth mix was cool enough that when you injected it into the cold turkey it hardened.  I always inject mine warm, just under the skin and have never had an issue.  If it is solidifying, warm it more and it will work great.


----------



## paul85

I brined once and never again. Just not worth the hassle to combine those ingredients, have a cold place to put a large bird in a clean large container, and deal with the hassle.  You can get better results by injecting the night before you smoke (8-12 hours before), and letting the injection soak into the meat.  Brining does not make the bird any more juicy either (its been scientifically proven), and is not worth the trouble.  Inject, store covered in the fridge overnight, and then smoke the next morning.  Turns out perfectly every time with flavorful, juicy meat.


----------



## seenred

paul85 said:


> Brining does not make the bird any more juicy either (its been scientifically proven)


Hi Paul,

I'm not sure I've ever heard that before...I'd be interested in seeing/reading more about this science.  Can you provide your source?

Thanks,

Red


----------



## jakester

Paul - I take it you did a liquid brine? Dry brine is the only way for me, Liquid brine is way too much work and takes too much space,


----------



## zwiller

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ansi-language:#0400;mso-fareast-language:#0400;mso-bidi-language:#0400;}</style><![endif]

Never heard that either.  That being said, dry brine vs. wet brine vs. overnight pump might be debatable differences and probably minor.  Paul’s point is well taken though.  Wet brine is kinda PITA/takes up a lot of room/etc.  I have the ability but not many do.  I will say, you gotta try Pops (I like the low salt) at least once.  As it is a cure brine it yields very classic/pro results and the extra effort is worth it IMO.


----------



## browneyesvictim

I've brined and Injected lots of birds. Both have flavor enhancing results in my experience. This has more to do with getting the desired flavors to the thicker part of the meat and not just on the surface. As for keeping them juicy, I believe so much more has to do with a "braising" effect by keeping them covered and high humidity.

This year I am trying Butcher BBQ Bird Booster.

I HATE that when the injection needle plugs up! I've never experienced that from coagulated butter though. Its always because of a chunk of garlic or some other spice. Most of those injectors just have WAY too small of orifices in my opinion. Even granulated garlic or onion will stick! You have to either puree/strain your injection liquid, or pony up for a GOOD injector!


----------



## paul85

Yes, I liquid brined.  Dry brine is just another word for putting a rub on it with copious amounts of salt. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/11/the-food-lab-the-truth-about-brining-turkey-thanksgiving.html is the link I was referring to but I was incorrect about their result.  They say that brining will make it juicier, but less flavorful, aka, a watery mess of turkey meat.  They say a liquid brine is not worth the effort and that a salt rub, aka, dry brine, is the way to go if you want to do it.  Injection works great for me though and is not nearly as messy.

I see now there is a lot more data out there as opposed to last time I researched this and lots of people feel that a wet brine is the way to go.  Personally, I'll stick with injection as it allows you to give your bird heat if you like a peppery taste, or a BBQ taste deep in the meat or more of a garlicky herb flavor or whatever floats your boat and moistens the meat.

As always, do what pleases you and Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## zwiller

There is no substitute for trying various methods and finding out what works best for you.  In reality, pretty much anything you do improves a bird and the real key to turkey is to not overcook it. 

Brownseye, please report your findings.  Tempted to try that booster but a bit pricey.  $20 for like 3 turkeys?


----------



## browneyesvictim

Well, I ended up doing Ham for Thanksgiving and Pops cured and smoked bird for the family Christmas. The pops cured and smoked bird is hands down my new favorite! My family agreed! Its an ABSOLUTE WINNER! But it does make it taste like HAM not Turkey! The tenderness was perfect- even the white meat.

Zwiller-

I did get a chance to try the Bird Booster on a couple of premium whole hens. The recipe calls for 1/4 cup of bird booster to 2 cups of water. I used beer instead of water. (My wife wanted me to do "beer can chicken" so this was a compromise.) I injected the whole 16 oz of liquid throughout the two birds, dusted them with Jeff's Carolina Rub with extra garlic and let them sit for 6 hours before putting them in the smoker with Cherry. Its a Masterbuilt 30 set at max 275' but my smoker runs hot over 300'. At 1-1/2 hours I pulled them to finish in my convection oven at 375' to crisp the skin with Maverick probes. They instantly read 153 thighs and 163 breasts. Less than 1/2 hour later the thighs hit 165' and breasts were 171'.

My review of the Bird Booster thus far: VERY tender and moist bird! Even with the breast going to 171 IT they were as juicy as you could expect to ask for. As for flavor- not so much. It was a heavy yeasty beer flavor and not much else. The skin and Jeffs rub on the outside was perfect, but the rest was pretty much soggy beer meat. So in all fairness, the next ones I try will be with the water it calls for, but my gut tells me to try creole butter mixed with the bird booster.


----------



## zwiller

Thanks for the review!  I love beer and have been homebrewing now for 25 years but I never cook with it.  I just don't care for it.  I think it is more of a "sounds really good but doesn't turn out like you expect" type of thing.  Beer is also acidic which could "cook" meat or otherwise throw off your goals. 

RE: Pops brine.  You're exactly right, it's a ham flavor.  To me, that is a classic, old school flavor (cured brine) like the type of smoked turkey flavor you'd get ordering one from Neiman Marcus.  To me its perfect for an appetizer which is how I prefer it, but a bit over the top for plate full at dinner, especially Thanksgiving.  The LO salt version has just a hint of it.  I think it is perfect when also using a rub with salt.


----------



## zwiller

More on Pop's brine.  I just smoked a bird yesterday (read here) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256455/halved-turkey-brine-time and I can say although there is a ham flavor to Pop's brine, you can definitely still tell it's turkey and I would also say that the ham flavor is not nearly as strong as a true ham.  I think the cure is what puts it over the top for Thanksgiving bird.  In fact, as much as I like smoked turkey, I prefer oven roasted (actually roaster oven on the counter) for the big day.  The bird still gets brined tho.  In the end, everyone has a different opinion of the ideal turkey and that includes brine.  IE I plan to do another turkey soon and think I am splitting the difference in strength between his LO salt and regular brine.  3/4 cup for the salt and sugar.


----------

